# Dining room



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

SW Cashmere low lustre used


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work SP!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Love cashmere finish quality in flat enamel and low sheen. Have you tried the pearl?


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Like Cashmere alot never tried pearl. I might try it in my house before I use it in a customers home


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is pearl supposed to be between low luster and medium luster?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No its supposed to be a semi gloss I think, and he told me the tds said 90%. That would be gloss and must be a mistake. I will get a gallon and spray some samples.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The pearl is very flat head on, but very shiny at an angle. Think low luster looking at the wall, medium luster down the wall. I still have six gallons of the prototype, only used two, I've been looking for a chance to use them up.


----------

